# Izzy is HOME! PICS :)



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I finally have Izzabella 
we got her yesterday 
Here are a few pics of our
newest addition.

lol you can see how big Miss Honey looks next to Izzy,
Izzy is so small, she makes Honey look like a giant


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, what a little cutie..Congratulations! Her coloring is wonderful, love the solid head with the spotted body color..


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

chideb said:


> Aww, what a little cutie..Congratulations! Her coloring is wonderful, love the solid head with the spotted body color..


thank you 
I love her marking too!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Shes such a pretty puppy, congrats! Looks like shes already having a ball at your place. So cute to see her napping with Miss Honey too, how are they taking to each other?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Shes such a pretty puppy, congrats! Looks like shes already having a ball at your place. So cute to see her napping with Miss Honey too, how are they taking to each other?


They are doing really well together, that pic of them sleeping together I took this morning, on my front deck. Honey got a bit angry last night when I put them together in the crate. I got a new crate that is bigger and has room for 2 beds, Izzy tried to sleep on Honeys bed and Honey growled but after about 10 mins she gave up. And they slept fine together all night. This morning she just went and layed next to Izzy on the bed on the front deck.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! What a sweetheart! Congratulations!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

her markings are so cool she is just a beauty !!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! What a sweetheart! Congratulations!





MyLittleCici said:


> her markings are so cool she is just a beauty !!


Thankyou ladies


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

she's gorgeous, i love her coloring!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

elaina said:


> she's gorgeous, i love her coloring!!!


thankyou Elaina


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awwwwwhhhhhhh! I had no idea she wasn't solid fawn, I love the spotting on her back. Congrats on your new baby


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Awwwwwhhhhhhh! I had no idea she wasn't solid fawn, I love the spotting on her back. Congrats on your new baby


Thanks Kristi 
The only pics I had of her until I met her was the ones I posted a few weeks back and the ones in my siggy, lol so I wasnt real sure of her marking either. 
I love her markings!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

What a little elf pup. Welcome home, Izzy!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Smith said:


> What a little elf pup. Welcome home, Izzy!


lol we think she kinda looks like yoda from starwars haha


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh wow to me, her markings look like she has a fading heart on her side! She is so pretty Manda!!! Before I got Kizzie I actually really loved the name Izzy hehe I think it's just such a CUTE nickname! SO adorable. She is beautiful!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a sweetie! How old is she and what does she weigh?

Congratulations!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Another new baby,congrats adorable they look like they'll be great friends


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> Oh wow to me, her markings look like she has a fading heart on her side! She is so pretty Manda!!! Before I got Kizzie I actually really loved the name Izzy hehe I think it's just such a CUTE nickname! SO adorable. She is beautiful!!!


I thought the same thing, its kinda does look like a heart on her side


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> What a sweetie! How old is she and what does she weigh?
> 
> Congratulations!!


She will be 9 weeks on Saturday, I couldn't weigh her yesterday as it was a public holiday for Australia day. I will try to weigh her today or tomorrow.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

michele said:


> Another new baby,congrats adorable they look like they'll be great friends


Another new baby??
Izzy is my only baby lol I got honey almost 2 years ago as an adult. And now Izzy I have not got any other Chi's or babys.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She's beautiful!! Love her color! Congratulations!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!! How precious!!!! Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

awww. soooo cute.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

hershey109 said:


> She's beautiful!! Love her color! Congratulations!





Chimom4 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! How precious!!!! Congrats and good luck!!!





Sissy2010 said:


> awww. soooo cute.


Thankyou everyone


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

she's soooooooooo beautiful!!! I love how the one spot looks like a heart!


ps I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo jealous you have palm trees in your backyard!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She is so cute!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> she's soooooooooo beautiful!!! I love how the one spot looks like a heart!
> 
> 
> ps I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo jealous you have palm trees in your backyard!


i said to my cousin it looks like she has a heart and she said no she dont!
i'm glad there has been a few of you say she does lol so I dont think I am crazy now 
The palms we have been growing for about 12 years we LOVE them we have tones of them all over our yard, and at least 4 are now bigger then our house


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> She is so cute!


thankyou


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh she is so cute. And she does look so tiny in the last picture. And tired!  Welcome to Izzy.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

tricializ said:


> Oh she is so cute. And she does look so tiny in the last picture. And tired!  Welcome to Izzy.


yeah that last pic sure does show how small she is


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! I can't believe how much smaller Izzy is compared to Honey! That's crazy!! But she is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E! Her markings are awesome. I love chi babies with cool colorings or markings! I'm so happy Honey has a sister! I hope they are best friends!!


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats on your newest addition....she's adorable.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is just a gorgeous little girl! Adore her markings and coloring!
Congrats!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww she is lovely!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh she is the cutest thing!!!! I love her markings and she does have a little heart on her side, I noticed that right away


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i think she is just a sweetie


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

rms3402 said:


> Wow! I can't believe how much smaller Izzy is compared to Honey! That's crazy!! But she is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E! Her markings are awesome. I love chi babies with cool colorings or markings! I'm so happy Honey has a sister! I hope they are best friends!!


I know she is so tiny and Honey is so big!!
They have become great friends 



gypsyeye805 said:


> Congrats on your newest addition....she's adorable.


thankyou


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

lynx8456 said:


> She is just a gorgeous little girl! Adore her markings and coloring!
> Congrats!


Thanks 



Adrienne said:


> aww she is lovely!!!


Thanks 



Ivy's mom said:


> Oh she is the cutest thing!!!! I love her markings and she does have a little heart on her side, I noticed that right away


Thank you!! 
See Sugarbaby 
another one who said they noticed the heart on her side 
(sugarbaby said she dont think it looks like a heart on her side)
lol I am not crazy haha


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> i think she is just a sweetie


thankyou cuz


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

it doesnt lol its a similar shape but doesnt look like a heart to me lol


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your long weight for little izzabella was certainly worth it she is a true winner love the solid head and little bitty nose good luck with her


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww shes lovely. Love her markings. I so want a parti color! Not fair!!! lol xx


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

adorable!! shes so pretty! is that honey in the last photo? x


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

aww She is adorable I Love her coloring. She does make Honey look huge! lol.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's so adorable! I love her markings. Congratulations.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She is sooooo cute! I love her coloring too....adorable  Congrats


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi your long weight for little izzabella was certainly worth it she is a true winner love the solid head and little bitty nose good luck with her


Aww thanks, it has been a very long wait 


rache said:


> Awwww shes lovely. Love her markings. I so want a parti color! Not fair!!! lol xx


lol to be honest I really wanted a choc but my breeder only 
had a choc boy in sc or a lc choc girl 
I wanted a sc girl no matter what, so when I got all the pics of girls, Izzy sttof out!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> adorable!! shes so pretty! is that honey in the last photo? x


Yes that is Honey is the last photo 


MndaNGmoe said:


> aww She is adorable I Love her coloring. She does make Honey look huge! lol.


lol I know, but Honey is a tad over weight


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

foggy said:


> She's so adorable! I love her markings. Congratulations.





2Cheese said:


> She is sooooo cute! I love her coloring too....adorable  Congrats


thankyou


----------

